# Heinz advertisement card.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2020)

Heinz peanut butter advertisement card.  Mama's favorite! Enjoy. You can see the Barry's tricopherous behind the heinz card. I made a separate thread for that. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Dec 13, 2020)

Cool.  Two new terms for me are "choicest" and "Euchred Pickle".


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2020)

I always loved the old time products. So many we don't have around today. Would love to try a remade heritage product. Bring back chow-chow or something. I would buy it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2020)

embe said:


> Cool.  Two new terms for me are "choicest" and "Euchred Pickle".


I like the fact that they claim peanut butter can be a used anywhere dairy butter is commonly employed. Don't know what peanut butter and scrambled eggs would taste like?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 13, 2020)

embe said:


> Cool.  Two new terms for me are "choicest" and "Euchred Pickle".


I used to get pickled while playing euchre... good times.


----------



## embe (Dec 13, 2020)

But... "Only the perfect meaty part of the peanut is used" lol.  Nowadays you can't have peanut butter at schools, let alone an ad like that. 
 I have had a peanut butter and mustard sandwich once, not terrible.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2020)

embe said:


> But... "Only the perfect meaty part of the peanut is used" lol.  Nowadays you can't have peanut butter at schools, let alone an ad like that.
> I have had a peanut butter and mustard sandwich once, not terrible.


Used to eat mayonnaise sandwiches when we had no cold cuts. I was a young kid maybe 8 but I liked them. The thought now sickens me.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## greendirt330 (Dec 13, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Used to eat mayonnaise sandwiches when we had no cold cuts. I was a young kid maybe 8 but I liked them. The thought now sickens me.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I ate mayonnaise sandwiches as a kid as well , and still have one every now and then


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> I ate mayonnaise sandwiches as a kid as well , and still have one every now and then


Brings back memories bro!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

